# 2007 NINCO World Cup Regional Race at HSARC



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

The 2007 NINCO World Cup Regional Race at Scale Auto Racing, Inc. hosted by the Houston Scale Auto Racing Club (HSARC) will be held on *SAT, SEPT. 15th. *

HSARC is located at 11612 Cypress North Houston, Cypress, Texas 77429. 

For more information on the race details and specific rules for this race, please see the attached PDF or you can visit www.hsarc.net.

PRE-REGISTRATION will be online this weekend and will be $35.00 for the race, including the cost of the NC-6 motor and a pack of the Shore A-25 tires (80516 4 X TIRES 20.5X11.5 SLICK).

Pre-Registration will be available up till Sept 8th, then you will have to register at the door and on-site registration will be 40.00.

One interesting note, is that we will have race prizes for 1st-5th places as well as a special prize for the highest placing person that travelled the furthest distance to get to the race.

If you have any questions about the Houston Regional, post them here.

Hope to see everyone there!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Registration is OPEN!!*

2007 NINCO World Cup Regional Race Registration is NOW ONLINE!!!! 
Click the text above, or go to: 

http://www.houstonscaleautoracing.com/slotshop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=74&products_id=379


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hurry and register online as soon as possible. Space is filling up fast and it will insure you have a spot! Gonna be fun and fast!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

LAST WEEK TO REGISTER FOR THE 35.00 Pre-Registration Fee! 
The fee goes up to 40.00 on Sunday the 9th!

Keep in mind.... 
*IF* you are running in *BOTH* flights, that you will need *TWO* registrations!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

The fee has gone up to $40 as of today! Hope everyone registered and has made arrangements!


PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Two more days till the Regional!! Are you ready?

There will be a regular Friday night club race with F1/Indy cars and then Saturday is the big day with two flights!

Almost here!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Our regional qualifier was run this past Saturday (Sept 15). Most of our top racers participated and the racing was close. We ran 2 races of 8 heats, 3 minutes per heat. Each racers best finish was recorded for the final results.

Here are the results:

Driver ------------Total Laps---- Fastest Lap ----Average Lap
Frank Marchhart ---136.5 ---------9.995 ----------10.549
Marcus Williams ----135.5 --------10.07 -----------10.627
Shane Slement -----131 ----------10.11 ----------10.992
Russell Cox ---------131 ----------10.38 ----------10.992
Ken Stevens --------131 ----------10.53 ----------10.992
Rob Greenfield ------130.5 ---------10.49 ---------11.034
Larry Edwards -------127 ----------10.62 ---------11.338
Greg Andrews -------123 ----------10.73 ---------11.707
Rick Carlson ---------114.5 --------10.74 ---------12.576
Cooper Carlson ------112.5 --------11.23 ---------12.8
Bruce Hunt ----------105 ----------11.94 ---------13.714
Cole Andrews ---------97.5 --------10.87 ---------14.769


The guys liked this format and there's talk of running an event like this as a regular race at HSARC. Frank, Marcus, Russ and Ken are planning to be in Baltimore for the US qualifier. Look out, here comes the Houston Team!

Keep in mind that we imposed a 1/2 (0.5) lap penalty for each off.
The lap totals below were after the penalty impositions, so the race was super close, then got even closer after penalty imposition.

The other part of the game is that those lap times were for a 122' routed MDF track on Scalextric lane spacing.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

PD2,

How did you do in the race?

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

BRS Hobbies said:


> PD2,
> 
> How did you do in the race?
> 
> ...


I, unfortunately, was not able to attend this year. I was planning on it and was going to run my NINCO Ferrari 360, but unfortunately had some other things come up for that weekend that took precedence. I was kind of bummed because I was wanting to run it this year, but just was not able to. Eh, there is always next year.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

